# 7 week old puppy has bloody diarrhea



## J.Linero (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got my 7 week old puppy 2 days ago and i found worms but not moving in his stool. and i also found blood and mucus. I had gave him worm x plus because his belly was really swollen too. the next day he has worst diarrhea and not drinking water. what can i do until i can take him to the vet on friday??


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

You take him to the vet TODAY!!!!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Vet NOW. This is an emergency.


----------



## J.Linero (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anybody know what could be causing this?? hes very playful and i got him to drink water but i dont know if its change of food or the medicine or maybe something more serious. if anybody knows what is could be please let me know..thanks


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

You didn't see what was posted, especially a breeder like Redyre!? TAKE THE PUP TO THE VET TODAY! A baby that young can be active & look fine one second and be dead the next from blood loss & diarrhea, this doesn't include the secondary infections that can come from untreated worm infection - so you wormed at home, that isn't usually ideal. My now 7yr cat almost died from her worm infection that was so bad when we adopted her, she got intenstinal infection, diarrhea, upper respiratory infection and lost 50% of her weight - in 24hr after we got her it got this bad. Your pup also most likely also has coccidia and or giardia - GO TODAY!


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

As everyone else has said, get her to the vet TODAY. Friday is too far away for something that serious.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

J.Linero said:


> Does anybody know what could be causing this?? hes very playful and i got him to drink water but i dont know if its change of food or the medicine or maybe something more serious. if anybody knows what is could be please let me know..thanks


The symptoms you describe are those of parvovirus which is a very hardy virus that has a 50% fatality rate. That is, it is very likely that your puppy can die if you don't get him to the VET NOW! Don't wait until friday...I'm surprised that the people who booked your appointment wouldn't have suggested that you bring him immediately. You know, it may not be but if he's having bloody diarrhea and he's not drinkiing, he's already severely dehydrated. By the time Friday comes, it may be too late. Really, I hope for the sake of your pup, you take him to the vet now. And keep him away from any other dogs. This virus can stay on inanimate objects for seven months and is very contagious.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

A pitbull puppy I had once had the same symptoms, he had mucus and blood in his stool. It was almost watery. He was fine after a few days, I think it was the over the counter worming medication. Hopefully your pup is ok, let us know how he is doing.


----------



## littlegreenie (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok, well, first of all, GET THE DOG TO THE VET. Second of all, buy a medicine syringe, the kind you'd give medicine to a kid with, and buy a few big bottles of children's unflavored pedialyte. Mix 1 part water 1 part pedialyte together. In the AM, mid afternoon and early PM, 1/4 cup of this mixture per 20 lbs of dog...so, since your puppy is 7 weeks old I'm guessing its pretty small, so it may be slightly less than 1/4 cup 3 times a day...anyway, you just shoot it down his throat with the syringe. He prob wont like this much, but its necessary. 

Second, fast him for at least 12 hours, but if the puppy is very small (under 3 lbs), supplement the pup with Karo syrup, 1 tsp per 10 lbs body weight every 2-3 hours. After his fast, boil him some plain rice. Give him only rice for the first meal, about 1/2 cup per 10 lbs body weight. The second meal, you can add plain boiled chicken. 1/4 cup per 10 lbs body weight. Feed him every 5 or so hours, 3-5 times a day. Keep him on this diet for at least 3 days. It should help his poops normalize. You then can SLOWLY start adding in kibble, over 4-5 days you can switch him completely to kibble, keeping a close eye on puppy's stools.

Whatever OTC wormer you used is probably crap. Unless it was something called Panacur, it is likely useless. Wormer from a vet is less than $10, and needs to be administered every 2 weeks.

Finally, purchase PLAIN LOWFAT NON FLAVORED YOGURT. 1 tablespoon per 10 lbs body weight 2x a day. Starting right away. 

Get on it, it just may save your puppy's life.

Incase you don't know how to boil chicken...boil water, cut chicken up into thinner strips (just the breasts of chicken), drop in water, let it boil for 6-7 minutes. Drain. Feed. Can be refrigerated or frozen.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

Were you able to get to the vet? How's the puppy doing?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I also was wondering about this puppy. Hoping all is well.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

First of all WormX plus is NOT a bad dewormer, but it is not fenbendiazole (panacure). Second it is FDA approved. lastly a vetvisit should be in order for the pup, at the very least a fecal to see what parasite you are dealing with. If there is no vomiting then it is likely not parvo, but it is a very good chance to be coccidia/giardia, or intestinal parasites. if it is coccidia/giardia (which is where I'm leaning at this point) you will need to be set up on a strict worming schedule by your vet to handle the parasite load and treat it properly. This is not one you can do on your own.


----------

